# Results 3pm sunday



## Quick Ben (May 18, 2012)

Reuters reporting results to be announced 3pm Sunday

Egyptians find out their next president on Sunday | Reuters


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Adjusting that to Egypt time means they'll make the announcement fil mish-mish.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually, they may be punctual. Time chosen is no coincidence, stock exchange closes at 2:30pm


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Actually, they may be punctual. Time chosen is no coincidence, stock exchange closes at 2:30pm


Some financial damage control. Good point.


----------

